
People love this deaf Uber driver's note to passengers - alex_young
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/people-love-deaf-uber-drivers-12402541
======
notadog
Here is the note in question:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbA68_VXcAE8S1W.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbA68_VXcAE8S1W.jpg)

------
alex_young
Deaf Uber driver sounds a little scary at first thought, but I love his
gumption.

~~~
DrScump
Deaf drivers are far less likely to be distracted. The only safety
disadvantage is that they can't hear sirens.

I'd take a road full of deaf drivers over a road full of drivers with earbuds
in (or headphones on) both ears any day.

